# Piney Run Reservoir



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

I was thinking of heading out to Piney Run tomorrow morning and I was wondering if anyone is familiar with that can provide me with some good spots? The main reason I'm going is because they stocked it with 1500 trout this week and it looks like it'll be a decent day tomorrow.

If anyone is off tomorrow and wants to go wet a line, let me know and we can meet up. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You might have to see if it is closed to fishing. I know when they stock trout up here in Deer Creek there is no fishing for a couple weeks to let the fish aclimated themselves to the river. Just check the regs first.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*There is...*

...NO CLOSURE on Piney Run Lake.

I'm not sure about now, but in the past the majority of trout were of the brown persuasion.
IMHO, browns do not seem to go for PowerBait as much as rainbows.

Throw spinners, spoons, and jigs at 'em.

BTW - They tend to hang around the boat dock where they're stocked for the first few days.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*hey SSgt*

well piney run res has a "0" closure. so go for it.

I got your pm. Not sure where I am going tomorrow, if anywhere. i'll try to touch base with you if you are heading out. 

one thing that works for sure. is the powerbait. the paste kind not the pellet ones. yellow or orange. bottom fishing for trout is not too exciting, but soaking one while tossing rooster tails might do the trick.

Good Luck and welcome to P&S!

Jeff


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

well nix the powerbait thing..


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Also as far as spots, Im not too sure. There is a magazine out, 2008's might be in the store or you can try to find it online. It's called Fishing in Maryland. One nice think is it has maps of all the MD fishing spots and suggested tackle for specific species and seasons. I'll look for my old one and see if I can send you some info tonight. no promises, as it is stashed away in one of many storage bins.


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. And Jeff, I'll be heading out first thing tomorrow morning so if you want to go let me know and I'll PM ya my contact info.

If it's true that do stock alot of browns (Edit: I don't think I've ever caught a brown in a lake before, only in streams, so that would be cool) I better head to BPS and pick up some more spinners, I lost a ton of mine last year. 

Thanks again for the pointers guys.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I live not far from Piney Run*

and fished it many times.

They have a couple of docks to fish from and you can walk the trail to the left of the general store, in front of the docks.

It's not very deeps and in the summer the weeds make it impossible to fish.

The have land lock Stripers in there, also.


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well after a trip to BPS I'm 95 bucks poorer but have a new stock of Mepps spinners, a couple new baby Rapala's, a couple Kastmasters, a couple spoons...a new tackle box... Good lord my wife is gonna kill me. You can't let me go to that store by myself.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Well you better take the change*

from that $100 bill and buy her a card, at least.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

The stripers love chicken livers and the only way to rig them is to tie them on the hook with a piece of thread and carefully throw it out and leave the bail open. You might try using worm for the brownies or a white rooster tail, have caught them on white lures, there is a small pier to the right of the dock about 100 yds.across from the pier is or was a beaver hut alot of crappie hang around that structure.:fishing:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

hey Trigger, for those livers? did you soak it on the bottom or was it below a bobber. 

Hook size? Im thinking 3/0-5/0 circle?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You can use eather a fish finder rig or below a float( no weight). I wouldn't use anything over a 4/0 circle, make sure your bait is a least 2' or more under your float and if you have a bait runner reel and no I don't soak the livers, leave the stink of chicken.Have fun, I might make it up there this weekend. Do you know it will cost you to get in, I think it's $3, I just buy a yearly park pass for MD. so I can use it at PLO,SPSP and one other park where I catch nice size rainbow trout.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> so I can use it at PLO,SPSP and one other park where I catch nice size rainbow trout.


trigger, you message cut off. You did not list the "other park where you like to catch nice Rainbow"


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Do you know it will cost you to get in, I think it's $3


Thanks for the heads up. From what I was reading online it appeared that you only had to pay during their peak season (1 April - 31 October). I also read that I had to park outside the gate and walk in right now. Not sure, guess I'll find out tomorrow morning.

EDIT:

I called the Nature Center at Piney Run and there are no entry fees until 1 April. The gates are open 8am-4pm M-F, and you can park outside from sunrise to sunset. Hope this helps anyone else that was interested in going.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

ZackUSAF82

This time of year you park in the lot outside the gate and walk in, no fee. Have fun.:fishing::fishing:


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

oldsalt said:


> ZackUSAF82
> 
> This time of year you park in the lot outside the gate and walk in, no fee. Have fun.:fishing::fishing:


Will do! I'll type up a report tomorrow and if I catch any I'll be sure to post some pics.

Again, I can't thank you guys enough. I've been up here for almost 3 years and I wish I had found this board sooner. You guys rock!!!

These 12 are for you:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Another method is take a pair of wife or girlfriend's (nude) pantyhose and cut piece to place around the liver in and thread or weave it on the hook.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

its a neat trick. I saw a guy at the peake 2 or so years ago using little mest bags, they looked like the things you put on a coleman lantern. They were the color of bloodworms, but they kept the smaller fish from nibbling away at them. I only saw the guy use them for a short time. No real word how well they work or not. guess pantyhose would work just as well.
only problem is I'd have to go buy a pair.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

More fun to work them off your girl. Could have its perks too! Ha


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

fyremanjef said:


> trigger, you message cut off. You did not list the "other park where you like to catch nice Rainbow"


I'd have to get to know you better and then I would reveal where it is, in the past few years I've only seen a few locals fish this place and not alot of outsiders and have gotten to know them very well, their the ones that have shown me how to fish different parts of the lake and what type of bait to use at different times of the year and if you know how you can catch trout all year long.


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

So my trip was fun....no fish, but had a great time. I had one good strike on my first cast...but it got me wrapped around something (talked to a local guy I fished with the whole time and it turns out the area I was fishing had a ton of sunk xmas trees and cinder blocks). I had one other finicky bite, but other than that nada. 

The good news is the local guy showed me several spots he's caught nice rockfish on in the past so I'll be heading back next Wednesday...but this time with my surf rod, my one step down from a surf rod and just one trout pole. 

Had a great time, and again guys, thanks for all the great info. I found myself a new favorite lake. Too bad it gets hydrilla bad in the summer.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*If you want to catch Browns*

Use the super duper green with spotts works everytime.Also find out what they can feed on in the lake or pond and use a bait suitable to it.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Zach,

Sorry I did not catch up with you, But I was there also. I got there late around 1:45, story will be in another thread. I started off by the ramp. Was that you on the floating pier in cammo and the folding chair?


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah that was me. That's where I had my two strikes on Powerbait earlier in the day. Once the wind really kicked up I decided to head on home.


----------

